# A sneak peak of the Drury Lane Cemetery 2012



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I have my Drury Lane Cemetery display mostly up and running, although there are still a few things that I need to get done. Anyway, checkout the coffin guy and the new animated house. Sorry that the lighting is a little dark. All the pneumatics are being run off of 2 MonsterShield controllers. Also note that the coffin guy actually has a bunch of different animations with different tracks. Unfortunately 2 of the animations are nearly identical (I need to fix that) and use the same audio track. And of course both happened to play when I recorded this video. I need to make a new recording of some of the other animations. Also it's hard to see in this video, but there's a monster that pops up in the window. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That looks FANTASTIC! I absolutely LOVE the sneezing skelly! So clever and the dust that billows out of his...uhm....nose???  (nose cavity maybe) Very cool cemetary and haunt, the TOT's are gonna love you!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The sneezing skellie is a hoot The archway looks gorgeous.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Looking good. Going to have to swing by one night to see it in person. Little dark on the video.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks fantastic. Love the sneezing skelly - although I didn't realise the sound was turned up on the computer - probably not the best at 4:30 am. LOL Great job.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice all around set up and your sneezing guy is totally rad!


----------



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

Agree with the others -- the sneezing skelly is absolutely fantastic! I've never seen that before. I like the timing on your props. Good to have bits of silence before something else happens, that's great for suspense building.


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 13, 2008)

Great job. do the doors actually sqeak or is that part of the audio? Awesome.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Sickly awesome!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

love both the skelly and the door! i love the mystery behind what could be in that house!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic!


----------

